# New horse, Splayed hooves? Is this a bad thing?



## annieoakley11 (16 September 2014)

I have recently bought a new horse.  He is a 3 1/2 year old paint gelding. At first we thought that his hooves had just not been trimmed properly, then we brainstormed he was knock kneed, but when looking at his hooves they look splayed ( I think this is the correct term).  I am just using him for pleasure and trail riding.  He is a sweet natured horse, just needed to know how bad having his hooves like this really are, could a farrier do something to help? Just wondering and needed another opinion.  I do not want to get rid of him. 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/109935430927628312246/posts/hRtJXStdWDP?pid=6059489961475350370&oid=109935430927628312246&authkey=CJqS9f_6o_2ZZA(Linked)


[img]https://plus.google.com/u/0/109935430927628312246/posts/hRtJXStdWDP?pid=6059489815016291106&oid=109935430927628312246&authkey=CJ38gbX20b-_EQ(Linked) 

not sure if these pic links will work, but i'll give it a shot


----------



## Shay (16 September 2014)

Can't view the photos - but a good remedial farrier should be able to make an improvement whatever the conformation issues.  In general horses with conformation problems tend to put more strain through the affected limbs which increases the risk of things like splints etc. and degenerative problems as they get older.  They may also brush more easily or knock themselves.  Get recommendations for a really good local farrier - from the Worshipful Company if you are in the UK or whatever supervisory body you have if not.


----------



## fatpiggy (16 September 2014)

I can't see the pictures, but I'm guessing you mean he turns his toes out?  As long as it isn't too extreme, I doubt the farrier will do anything about it (but you should ask anyway).  I learned to ride on a pony who turned his toes out quite a bit and he was tough,hardy and never had a lame day.  Bodies get used to being how they are -look how many people walk knock-kneed?  The may not be international athletes but they get from A to B without any trouble for their whole lives.


----------



## MissMistletoe (16 September 2014)

I've got knock knees, and have got osteoarthritis now due to uneven loading of the knee joints., and i'm not old!!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (1 October 2014)

You could use the forum's search function for "barefoot". Some of the threads have pics of bad hoofs, so you could get an idea if you have a hoof problem or a leg conformation problem with your horse. A hoof problem can often be fixed and may lead to serious unsoundness if left, a conformation problem can't be fixed but may or may not result in lameness at some point.


----------

